# Daten von Excel in Word



## Gobar (4. Juni 2007)

Servus!

Ich habe das Problem, dass ich Werte aus einer bestimmten Excelzelle in ein Label, was sich in einem Worddokument befindet, einfügen möchte.

ich weiss aber nicht, wie man das entsprechende dokument anspricht, bzw. wie ich das dokument als aktives dokument ansprechen soll...

hätte da jemand ein codebeispiel? 

Danke schon mal im Vorraus 

Liebe Grüße!


----------



## Yoah (6. Juni 2007)

Moin,

du weißt aber schon, wie man diese Dokumente öffnet, oder
Denn, wenn ja, dann weißt du ja auch, dass es sich bei den beiden Dokumenten dann um zwei unterschiedliche Objekte handelt und diese kannst du unabhängig voneinander behandeln, zwischenspeichern, Werte hin un her schubsen, wie auch immer.
Such mal nach Excel Datei öffnen und Word Datei öffnen, wenn du das hast, kannst du die benötigte Zelle aus Excel in einer Variable zwischenspeichern und dann in dein Word Label schreiben. Auf einen Versuch kommt es an!


----------



## Gobar (9. Juni 2007)

ja, das weiss ich, ich eiss nur nicht, wie ich den wert aus der zelle in das label bekomme.

word und excel öffne ich mittels einer .exe

liebe grüße


----------



## DrSoong (9. Juni 2007)

Mal nur so als Verständnisfrage:
1) Arbeitest du in Word-VBA und willst eine Excel-Datei lesen?
2) Arbeitest du in Excel-VBA und willst eine Zelle nach Word exportieren?
3) Arbeitest du in einem separaten VB-Programm und willst erst eine Zelle exportieren und das Ergebnis nach word importieren?

Zu 1 und 2 gibts das Stichwort *CreateObject()*, wenn du dir dazu die jeweilige VBA-Hilfe ansiehst kriegst du Beispiele, wie man das jeweilig andere Programm anspricht.

Zu 3 ist es eigentlich nur eine Kombination aus dem Excel-Tipp und dem Word-Tipp. Du kannst dann die Excel-Zeile auslesen und in das Formularfeld deiner Wahl übergeben (speichern nicht vergessen).


Der Doc!


----------



## duckdonald (18. Juni 2007)

Hi,

ich hatte auch mal ein Dokument was das konnte.
Ich habe alles unwesentliche entfernt und das Beispiel mit angehangen.

Das Worddokument sollte unter "C:\tmp\" liegen, oder einfach den Pfad im Makro anpassen.

Viel spaß beim experimentieren!

Gruß DuckDonald


----------

